# Help with P7M8



## Dragonfire (Jun 17, 2007)

Having some issues with P7M8. About 500 rounds since I bought it. Now occasionally I get no cartridge in the chamber when it fires. The cartridge in the mag that should have been chambered is scored along its top. This is ammo from a local shop but havent had problems with it before. The mags I have (3 of them) seem to have good spring tension and it happens with all 3 of them. 

Im thinking about replacing the recoil spring and all the mag springs. any other thoughts?


----------



## samsigsauer (Nov 19, 2007)

Have you tried to clean the gas piston and cylinder?


----------



## Dragonfire (Jun 17, 2007)

I clean it after every use. And I use the tool every 500 rounds, and the last time I used to tool was about 100 rounds ago. However, ill use the tool again. Thanks


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Is this factory ammo? Have you tried a different brand?


----------



## Dragonfire (Jun 17, 2007)

its ammo made by a local shop that has worked before. Havent tried standard factory ammo yet.


----------



## Dragonfire (Jun 17, 2007)

I think its the ammo. It must be dirty or have unburned powder that gets stuck in the cylinder. Also I think the bullets are copper washed which probably doesnt help.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

It sounds like your slide is not moving all the way back, and therefore the cartridge pickup ridge in the middle of the underside of the slide cannot get behind the cartridge at the top of the magazine. The pickup ridge just hits the top side of the waiting cartridge on it's way forward, which scores it, but does not move it.

Make sure your recoil spring is inserted properly, and not binding up. If it's good, then shoot some standard factory loads like WWB or Blazer. If it still doesn't cycle (and assuming everything is clean), then you might need a different recoil spring.

Given how reliable the P7's are, I'll bet that it's the ammo.....

PhilR.


----------

